# Throwin Combo



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

See or talk to Tommy about getting a 13' Cast Pro (I prefer the 3-6oz) and a new Akios reel. You can't imagine how much further and easier you can cast.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Which one ya get? the 757 or 656?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

656


----------

